# ScrapBook - the leftover parts that could(nt)



## Mussels (May 1, 2013)

So i managed to acquire enough leftover parts for a PC, after a dream that i shoplifted enough spare parts to build a PC.

hope it was a dream, actually. i think i sleep-robbed my spare parts.



Anywho, this utter tank of a beast is going to have photos, benchmarks, and... stuff.



So far, the specs of this tank are:

*Some XFX Nforce motherboard with only two ram slots and shite onboard video. Also has some broken USB ports.
*3GB of DDR II 800MHz ram, because i dont have 2x2GB sticks spare 
*Intel core 2 DUO CPU. E5200 2.5GHz
*80GB seagate 7200RM IDE hard drive (because its quiet, for HTPC use)
*Corsair 420W PSU (the only part i spent money on)
*Onboard Nvidia IGP thats utterly worthless (will benchmark just to show you pain!)
*Geforce 210 512MB (Just to benchmark and show you pain!)
*Radeon 6570 2GB (to actually use for gaming! and pain!)




Benchmarks: For now, just Unigine Heaven, since its painful enough without anything beefy.


All tests done at 1360x768

*Geforce 210:* (Driver 306.97)

DirectX 9:
Score: 136
Min FPS: 3.9

DirectX 11:
Score: 135
Min FPS: 3.4

Nvidia 630i causes a driver BSOD on boot... so ummm, skipping that PoS. PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN

*Radeon 6570 2GB*: (catalyst 13.4)

Using average joe logic, i'm expecting 4x the ram to mean 4x the performance. I will be upset if this is not true.

DirectX 9:
Score: 344
Min FPS: 9.1 

DirectX 11:
Score:  280
Min FPS:  5.3

EHRMAGERD ITS NOT QUADRUPLE FPS ITS ALL A LIE


edit: overclocking the GPU has yielded benefits.

taking the GPU from 650Mhz to 750Mhz has resulted in the following single definitive benchmark:

DirectX 9:
Score: 351 - ***SEVEN*** POINTS HIGHER WEEEOOOOO
Min FPS:  9.2

GPU at stock, ram at 650Mhz:

DirectX 9:
Score: 430 (25% faster - huge boost)
Min FPS: 11.3 (22% faster, also rather impressive)


GPU at 750, ram at 650:
DirectX 9:
Score: 445
Min FPS: 11.7

barely any faster, so its clear the ram is the bottleneck.

Pics!


Mmmmm, dem parts






orgasmic cable management:






dat ass





well hello there ladies





i guess this was saved from facebook and just happened to be on my phone


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2013)

Radeon 6570 fails at DX11?  I has a sad.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2013)

hilariously, this spare parts pile of poop is only slightly slower than my 'gaming' (amd APU) laptop XD


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2013)

pics!


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2013)

overclocked to 2.75Ghz for no reason whatsoever. really need to OC that GPU to make it useful at all.


which will have to wait til after work


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2013)

Why ?


----------



## Aquinus (May 1, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> Why ?



Why not? Crazy Owl does it all the time and it doesn't bother her. I have an Athlon 64 3700+ rig I might bring back to life if I can find the time to buy and replace the VRM caps.

Also very short responses tend to be frowned upon. You should know this, you've been here long enough.


----------



## _JP_ (May 1, 2013)

I love it! Orgasmic cable managemnt indeed. Reminds me of a certain computer I know...and own.
Run Linpack/IBT on it!!

Needs more pics! I have no idea how awful the front of the case is.


----------



## ste2425 (May 1, 2013)

Oh noes, my phone has more ports then the I/O on that motherboard


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

anyone know a good program to OC that video card?


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> anyone know a good program to OC that video card?



which one
the ati/nv card's can be oc'd with afterburner or atitray tools
the onboard should have a setting in the bios


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> which one
> the ati/nv card's can be oc'd with afterburner or atitray tools
> the onboard should have a setting in the bios



i'll try afterburner (the AMD one, sorry)


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'll try afterburner (the AMD one, sorry)



id use ATItraytools AB sucks on AMD hardware


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

ATI tray tools seems very outdated, nothing since 2011?


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

just noticed AMD's CCC is working for some OCing (its normally not an option on the budget cards, guess this isnt too budget)


gone from 650 to 750Mhz core (max on the default slider) and ram is 500Mhz stock (crashed testing 550, so i'm going to assume the ram wont OC much, if at all)


working on what it can get and then i'll bench it, and then try AB. if this can play starcraft II on low settings with good FPS, i've got a spare machine 


edit: interestingly enough, i can run the core at 750MHz for almost no performance gain, and the ram ran upto 550 with no issues... but OCing core and ram simultaneously (via afterburner or CCC) results in an instant driver crash (or the ram dropping to stock clocks).

Will have to see which one provides the biggest boost, and go from there.


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ATI tray tools seems very outdated, nothing since 2011?



I use it on my 6870's
its old but tested


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2013)

GPU and VRAM can both max out their sliders on their own (750 core, 650 ram) but both together causes driver crashes.


this card could become respectable if i can make both OC like this permanently.


ram alone has got me a 25% performance boost, so thats freaking awesome. its now on par/faster than my laptop in DX9, making it actually useful to me as lightweight gamer (obviously the CPU in this is heaps faster as well)



Looks like the driver crashes and recovers when setting the OC, which while worrying is not exactly breaking anything.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2013)

The  6570 should not be that much slower than my 6670. Heck, the latter plays Metro 2033 at "normal" (@1280x1024).


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2013)

got the overclock unlock working in afterburner - i'd missed the space at the start of the .cfg tweak.


the ram overclock just keeps boosting the performance, i think i tried 800 and it crashed and left it at that for now (gotta try 750 next, and then find out what works between 650 and 750 long term stable)

looks like 675MHz insta crashes, but 670 is stable.


666Mhz sounds fun :3


----------

